# Nikon Medical-Nikkor.C AUTO 200mm f/5.6



## KevRev123 (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been wanting to buy one of these lens for a few years now but never had any  extra money. It was always a curiosity since not a lot of people own them.  Anyways went ahead and bought it and I'm hoping to educate  more people on this wonderful lens! It's serial number indicates it was  from June 1974 and this is the 2nd version of the 200mm. You can read  an in-depth description & history about these lenses here.

Anyways onto the pictures! Sorry if there is too many!

In order to use this lens you have to rotate rings on the lens itself.  First you select an ISO which then limits what reproduction ratio you  can choose and depending on that combo it automatically selects what  aperture to use. This is the only way it can properly expose for the  built-in ring flash since this was made before TTL metering.

So for the  most part my settings were:
3x = *Nikon D3 : 1/250th : f/45: 100 ISO : M Mode : 0 Exp Comp*
1x = *Nikon D3  : 1/250th : f/25: 100 ISO : M Mode : 0 Exp Comp*

I did 1/250th because that is my D3's max flash sync-speed. So if it were a D70, it would be 1/500th.

The first few shots I took shortly after opening the box so I had not  dusted the lenses at all. My sensor also needed a cleaning!

Also I was only able to find this on eBay as complete set with the AC  Unit instead of the DC Unit (8 "D" batteries) which is needed to power  the built-in ring flash, so I am limited on what I can shoot based on  the availability of a power outlet and the reach of the power cord which  is why all my subjects were things I could find around my house.

#1 - Ignore the 25, the lens can imprint the reproduction ratio or what  shot number you're at (1-38, remember this was meant for film), as I said I started playing with it as soon as I got it  so I had not set it to imprint the correct thing!




#2




#3 - Unplugged the ring flash and took this without it since my phone emits it's own light.




#4




#5 - 1x = 1:1 life-size reproduction ratio where most macro lenses top out ie. 105mm VR, Tamron 90mm, Tokina 100mm etc.




Cleaned the lenses but still needed to clean the sensor:

#6




#7 - Tested out lighting with my SB-600 & SB-700 as master. Man do I  miss having a pop-up flash! Not as good as the built-in ring flash.




#8




Found I still had some VisibleDust swabs, so I cleaned my sensor and things are MUCH clearer!

#9




#10




#11




#12 - Stacked all the auxiliary lenses, not quite sure what reproduction ratio this is but it's over 3:1 aka 3x




#13




#14




#15


----------



## Patriot (Jan 29, 2013)

Those are all amazing!!!! Now I want that lens!!


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 29, 2013)

They all seem a little OOF to me :lmao:

*NICE *lens!


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 29, 2013)

I would like to have one too please, the sharpness is so great!
these pictures are incredible, love the one of the match! 
these are things that our eyes can't see. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 29, 2013)

What is that last photo? I been staring at it for some time and can't figure it out.


----------



## KevRev123 (Jan 29, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Those are all amazing!!!! Now I want that lens!!



It really is! Only lens that can come close to Canon's lovely MP-e 65mm, though that can do 5:1 and can zoom.



Rick58 said:


> They all seem a little OOF to me :lmao:
> 
> *NICE *lens!



Thanks!



MiFleur said:


> I would like to have one too please, the sharpness is so great!
> these pictures are incredible, love the one of the match!
> these are things that our eyes can't see. thanks for sharing!



Yeah that's why for #14 I put a quarter there for scale, bare eyes you can't read the 1EE.



Patriot said:


> What is that last photo? I been staring at it for some time and can't figure it out.



I sprayed some lens cleaner on a DVD.


----------

